# January Game Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

MSU currently throttling Ohio State with a limited Payne and no Trice, and this thread is a week overdue.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hate on Craft's NBA potential, but he is a stellar college player. Just about single-handedly put this game into overtime.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Michigan State blew a 17 point lead with 7 minutes left. They turned it over on something like 9 of 10 possessions during the stretch.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Appling doesn't fade down the stretch, and they stay healthy MSU is the team to beat.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Michigan State blew a 17 point lead with 7 minutes left. They turned it over on something like 9 of 10 possessions during the stretch.


Terrible end to the second half by the Spartans, but they pull it out in OT. Still a great win with a sick Payne, and no Trice.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Sparty got a win while their depth wasn't at full strength, and I think a key to them finishing in the Final Four is their depth. Appling, Harris and Payne are fantastic. But those 3 alone can't do it, and that's no knock on them. Nor is it a knock on Valentine or Dawson, who both are super-role players and again that's not a knock - they're two guys who do anything needed. As deep and physical as the B1G is, and as much as things will ramp up in the NCAA's, they need Costello, Trice, Kaminski if possible, if not him Gauna or Schilling, to step up and not just give them fouls but points, rebounds, steals, etc. Trice especially can be a great guard off the bench. And those young bigs need to keep people off of Payne. If Sparty can beat Ohio St without being at 100%, it says a lot. On a neutral court, things might be different. With MSU at 100%, look out. 

Let's all just step back and appreciate something here: Arizona and Syracuse deserve to be 1-2, they've got the talent, pedigree and wins to cement themselves there. But how about the top 3 teams in the Big 10? Wisconsin, Ohio State and Michigan State all being in the top 5 is a tremendous achievement. Yeah, it's early and the rankings don't mean shit come March, but everyone pointed out how much the B1G lost from last year in terms of talent, and look at how the beat goes on. Not to mention Iowa and Illinois being solid top 25 teams, Indiana challenging for a spot on the perch, Purdue and Minnesota and Penn St flashing darkhorse tourney potential.

This league is STRONG


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

A disappointing Louisville team loses to a disappointing Memphis team...at home...lol all the talent on those two rosters but it don't mean much so far. I don't know how much credit to give the Tigers, or whether to even consider moving Memphis back into the top 25, cause L'Ville has been on a pretty steady decline since opening the season in the top 5.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, Iowa finally got its statement win. At Columbus, no less. Impressive. Ohio St might have some ****** in its armor - despite their depth, and the emergence of Amir Williams as a useful player, they don't have a truly elite scorer, and giving up 84 points today at home was surprising. They're a better defensive team than that. Iowa's pretty deep offensively, though. Big for them to break through like that. 

The last 10 or so days have been pretty unkind to the better teams in the Pac 12 eh? Oregon loses to a very average Cal team which then almost loses to Oregon St; Colorado has to eke out a 1 point win at Wazzou, and today loses to a very very average Washington team. And then of course there's Stanford, the team that at long last broke through with a big win in Storrs...and has since gone 1-3, and today plays at Oregon. They play like they want their coach fired. 

Askia Booker is an obscenely streaky scorer. He was 0-9 today. Colorado really needs him, because Dinwiddie isn't the type to take over a game and launch 20+ shots. It's a good dynamic they have as a duo, but sometimes when Booker looks bad he really looks bad. Get it together Buffs - they have a really good team and I like them going forward.

Mid-Major note: UW Green Bay took out UW Milwaukee in overtime today, 93-86. That's going to be a good race to watch in the Horizon. They've got 25 wins combined and might end up playing for the conference's tourney bid. I delight in seeing Marquette struggle this season, but good for the Phoenix and Panthers, keeping Wisconsin hoops deep

2nd edit: and now Stanford wins at Oregon. wat. Ducks have dropped 3 in a row, two of them at home versus teams that are going to have to fight tooth and nail for an NCAA tourney bid

3rd edit: so the biggest reason for Colorado getting whomped by Washington is that Dinwiddie may have blown out his knee. That totally sucks. He's one of the rarest things in basketball: the best player on his team, who is also the most unselfish, most efficient, and most intelligent guy on his team. I really hope it's not a season-ending injury, and even more I hope it doesn't mess up his future because he's a tremendous player with everything in the world going for him. I'm definitely going to be rooting for the Buffs now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember when USC hired the coach of a team that went 13-5 in the Atlantic Sun because they won a couple of games in March? That was pretty funny.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas currently up 11 at Iowa State with 8 minutes left to go. Wiggins looked great in the first half, while Embiid is dominating the second half. The improvement of Embiid has been remarkable, albeit not very surprising considering how well Bill Self coaches big men.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Also Duke survived against Virginia, and it looks like Syracuse is going to do the same against Boston College.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Iowa State had the lead down to 5, but Embiid just went on a tear on both ends of the floor the last few minutes. Very impressive. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wiggins and Embiid will both be so much better once they get stronger.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Jayhawks turned it over 24 times today and still won in Ames....damn that's pretty surprising. The game was on but I didn't get to sit and watch much of it, I'm really surprised that the Cyclones dropped such a clunker offensively. Surely Kansas had something to do with it, they've got more length at just about every position. But Iowa St is as much a juggernaut as any team in the country and to shoot just 31% at home is...wow. That's not gonna happen twice all year for them. 

I generally don't get caught up in ooh-and-ahhing about super talented young bigs because unless they're fundamentally sound they're sometimes hard to watch. But even with all of Embiid's turnovers he has got so many skills. Damn. That kid could be an all-timer if he strikes up a relationship with someone who can really teach him how to keep under control and smooth out his footwork. The package is there...just need dat consistency 

I really thought UVA was going to get Duke. Shit. Harris come on man you gotta make that late bucket. 

Nice win for Texas. They keep on proving that they're a feel-good story, even after I went out and said they'll shit on themselves to open conference play. Good on them. West Virginia, I hate to say, is headed for a mess. I like Staten he really keeps improving. But look at the schedule: the ONLY teams they've beaten are teams that are straight up bad. All the decent teams they've faced, they've lost to. Not by much in most cases, but 7 losses already is a big, big hole to try and get out of. They're playing for the NIT...what's happened to WVU under Huggins? It wasn't supposed to be this way


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Emotional Mike Krzyzewski gets personal after Duke’s 69-65 win over Virginia *


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

IU-Wisconsin was another really good game last night. It was interesting to see Tom Crean, of all people, be the one to finally expose the glaring defensive weaknesses of that 3-guard lineup. Indiana could get any shot they wanted, but kept shooting themselves in the foot by taking the "first" shot. Crean had a table-pounding freakout about halfway through the 2nd half and from that point on his guards attacked the rim relentlessly and Wisconsin could do nothing about it.

I would say that doesn't bode well for matchups with Michigan State and Ohio State, but Wisconsin gets some schedule luck and doesn't have to play either team on the road this year.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

There is no way to express in words how disgusting Tom Crean is. He got his guys all riled up to prevent Bucky from getting a 13th consecutive win vs Indiana...they couldn't miss the final 10 minutes of that game. They were world-beaters. They were absolutely on fire, playing as well as a team could play...and now look at them. They're in a dogfight, unlikely to even score fifty...at home...against freaking Northwestern. God I HATE Tom Crean. What a hack

Follow up...

Wisconsin obviously is not good enough defensively. They have been bad sometimes defensively this year. Not in every game, but in a couple. There were moments when we were bad tonight, but overall the biggest take-away tonight is that Michigan - for large stretches of the game - could not freaking miss. I was stunned watching this one. Even when we did get in position defensively, they just shot over us and it went. The guys were probably sitting in the locker room after thinking 'huh...so this is what it's like to get the opponent's best effort every night'. We've been haymakered the last two games by solid teams who flung back and gave us the best punch they had and they connected. And we're reeling. Not on the mat, but we need to respond. It's not acceptable to climb towards the top of the mountain and then just get bitch-slapped back down. This team needs to show what kind of character and heart it has. Do we have the grit to be truly elite, or are we just going to find a new reason we won't deliver on our potential? 

Next up is at Minnesota. This is a hell of a bad time we've chosen to start losing, because I swear to everything holy we had better not lose to the ****ing rodents. I don't give a shit if we lose at Purdue after, I don't give a shit if we lose all the rest of our conference road games. They need to get their shit together AND BEAT MINNESOTA. Period. Grrrrr get it together Bucky


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

As much as teams like Wisconsin, Iowa St, Duke, Ohio St, etc, are having some hiccups, I don't feel like any of them is about to go off the rails

Oregon, however, is teetering on the brink, and their season could go down in absolute flames if they don't get it together. Not only have they lost 4 in a row (and three of them to teams that will be on the NCAA/NIT bubble), but 4 of their NEXT 6 are on the road, including both Washington and both Arizona teams. Altman is a solid coach, but you wonder about his grasp on all that talent. Things about to get real, real interesting in the Pac 12


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Creighton's #1 ranked offense running wild in Philly. Up by 28 on Nova in the first 13 minutes!


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

lol Ethan Wragge is the most one-dimensional player in the country: he's 6'7" and yet 674 of his 727 career FG attempts have been from 3. That would be appalling if he wasn't so effective from deep...it kinda still is, but shit nice shootin' bruh


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425455520606990338


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan is pulling away from Iowa. Should remain unbeaten in conference, with Michigan State in East Lansing on Saturday night. That should be a good game and a chance for Michigan to avenge a rather embarrassing loss at the Breslin last year with Payne likely not playing.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

bball2223 said:


> Michigan is pulling away from Iowa. Should remain unbeaten in conference, with Michigan State in East Lansing on Saturday night. That should be a good game and a chance for Michigan to avenge a rather embarrassing loss at the Breslin last year with Payne likely not playing.


I'm not feeling so bad about losing to Michigan...they had a rough start to the year but honestly, should we hold that against them considering what they lost? The talent they still have is really showing through now, all those young (somewhat) interchangeable guards are hitting their stride. 

B1G and Big 12 are a couple of pretty strong leagues - every night the games are close and people are taking one another out. 

Bucky had better take care of freaking business against the rodents. I'm sure Slick Rick's little ratfaced son will have them all whipped to a frenzy to take us on but it doesn't matter we HAVE to ****ing win

Get it done, Badgers

SLU escapes with a hard-earned win tonight against Duquesne. I love Jordair Jett but 6 turnovers and 0-3 at the free throw stripe is kinda ugly. Really there's nothing not to like about the Bills, they're as solid as solid gets.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Gronehestu said:


> I'm not feeling so bad about losing to Michigan...they had a rough start to the year but honestly, should we hold that against them considering what they lost? The talent they still have is really showing through now, all those young (somewhat) interchangeable guards are hitting their stride.
> 
> B1G and Big 12 are a couple of pretty strong leagues - every night the games are close and people are taking one another out.
> 
> ...


Austin McBroom saved our bacon tonight. Big 3 late to swing a 2 point deficit to a 1 point lead. Duquense got so many open looks tonight. I'll take the W on the road any day.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not going to say much because I'm pretty upset right now. The plain fact is that instead of addressing their defensive shortcomings, the Badgers have allowed things to get progressively worse. This loss is staggering. Minnesota has hit 60% of their shots for the game and absolutely bent us over and done whatever they want to us in the paint. 

I have no words to describe how unacceptable this is. The 16-0 start is now a distant memory, because these Badgers cannot stop anyone. They are not good enough, period.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

EpicFailGuy said:


> Austin McBroom saved our bacon tonight. Big 3 late to swing a 2 point deficit to a 1 point lead. Duquense got so many open looks tonight. I'll take the W on the road any day.


Central Michigan says you're welcome for McBroom.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

bball2223 said:


> Central Michigan says you're welcome for McBroom.


We're certainly grateful.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney Hood scratched from the starting line up for Duke, apparently he is ill. Duke needs him to get better real soon, they just don't have much offense without him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jaime Dixon has the Pepe Le Pew hairstyle going for him, but Duke has really played well so far in the second half of this game


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Andre Dawkins es en fuego.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn. It really seems like you should let someone aside from Dawkins get wide open looks right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Iowa up 47-43 at the under 12 timeout over Michigan State.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

And we're going to overtime tied at 61.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan State holds on 71-69 in OT. Huge road victory for the Spartans. 

LSU up 13 early on Kentucky at home.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

What UK just did at the end of that game. :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

The SEC is really a mess outside of Florida. Kentucky with another loss to a borderline NCAA tourney team. Arkansas should've been able to take down Mizzou at home if they want to be considered legit, but they couldn't do it either. Michigan St has really been impressive without Payne, because there aren't many teams out there who can win without a guy who gives their team all that he does. 

K St keeps on getting W's. I'm surprised by them. Good on Bruce and his kids sticking to the little things and grinding out games. Baylor, meanwhle...ugh

Doug McDermott is pretty awesome 

I don't want to speak too soon, and the toughest tests are yet to come, but Virginia might finally be getting its shit together. I hope so, because much like Bo's Badgers, this is the kind of year when Tony Bennett has the talent to really do some things. Keep it going, Cavs


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

McDermott is easily the POY at this point.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*NCAA clears Chris Walker to play
*


> Highly touted Florida Gators freshman Chris Walker has been cleared to play by the NCAA, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The 6-foot-11 Walker, who was ranked 12th in the Class of 2013 by ESPN.com, has been in limbo since being admitted to Florida in December.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachS89 (Dec 5, 2013)

Who else is ready for this Duke Syracuse game on Saturday though


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That's going to be a doozy, I can't wait.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Statement win for Cincy tonight at Louisville. Clearly UL is not the dominant force it had been for about 50 games prior to the start of this season, but nonetheless they are the big name in the reconfigured American, and Cincy took them out in their house and Justin Jackson showed that even banged up he's a monster menace. The Bearcats can't turn it over 20 times and win, but they did it tonight. When Kilpatrick is on, and those active frontline defenders are doing their thing on the glass, Cincinnati is a strong, strong team. I like how they have enough experience on their bench to make up for the fact that they don't have any go-to guys aside from Kilpatrick and sometimes Jackson. Every night, somebody takes a turn stepping up. 

Providence sure dropped a clunker at Marquette when it looked like they might be gaining some real momentum.

I hate Indiana so very much. In related news, Tim Myles is a pretty good coach. He's got some annoying self-promotional moments but you gotta give him some credit for picking Nebraska up off the mat. 

I've got to admit it, the Big 10 is not as strong a league as they appeared to be heading into conference play. It's a good league, but definitely a notch below the Big 12.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Gronehestu said:


> Statement win for Cincy tonight at Louisville. Clearly UL is not the dominant force it had been for about 50 games prior to the start of this season, but nonetheless they are the big name in the reconfigured American, and Cincy took them out in their house and Justin Jackson showed that even banged up he's a monster menace. The Bearcats can't turn it over 20 times and win, but they did it tonight. When Kilpatrick is on, and those active frontline defenders are doing their thing on the glass, Cincinnati is a strong, strong team. I like how they have enough experience on their bench to make up for the fact that they don't have any go-to guys aside from Kilpatrick and sometimes Jackson. Every night, somebody takes a turn stepping up.
> 
> Providence sure dropped a clunker at Marquette when it looked like they might be gaining some real momentum.
> 
> ...


Good conferences eat their own. I still don't want to see Wisconsin again, but ya play whoever is across from ya. SLU played their best 20 minutes of basketball all year in the first half vs. Richmond. Jett and Evans really took over from the opening tip. 

As a B1G fan, you can possibly answer this: How good is Aaron Craft as compared to a Jordair Jett?


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Seeing as they're two of my favorite players in college hoops, I'd be happy to. Although, full disclosure, I haven't seen either of them play live as often as I wish this year. I've seen Craft probably ten times (but at least 50 for his career lol), and Jett probably a half dozen times (20 or so in his career). 

There are a lot of similarities. Like a lot. They've both been important players in the rotation for all four of their seasons, and as such they have both played with a bunch of different types of players, and had to try and adapt their game to the shifting skillsets of those around them. 

Both play strong defense. Both are aggressive and physical. Jett can defend a wider array of opponents one-on-one due to his tremendous physicality and strength. Craft is the more savvy defender; he plays passing lanes brilliantly and does gamble a bit but it usually works out. They're great to watch on defense. 

Craft is of course the better outside shooter; he is not really a _threat_ shooting jumpers, neither of them is, but he's been more consistent. Jett does have some limitations when facing a defender who can stay in front of him and withstand his brute strength moving to the paint, but this year especially he has asserted himself by forcing his offense. The team has needed it, and like a great lead guard, he's providing all he can. It's too bad that he's not improved more as an outside shooter, because one can only imagine how much more it would open up his game, but he does so much else. On principle, it bugs the shit out of me when a team's point guard can't make 3 out of 4 foul shots on average...so obviously Jett's career mark of 62% is a busted up thumb on his resume...but I like the guy and don't hold it hard against him. I sure hope he can make big freebies in the postseason. 

That brings us to Craft's biggest advantage over Jett offensively: despite not being a dominant offensive force, he has taken and made huge shots at the end of games in each of his seasons. He's proven clutch, and he's done it with drives to the basket, finishing in traffic; he's done it driving and pulling up, he's done it off screens and by dribbling into his shot from deep. He's really not much of a scorer for all that. Jett has Craft beat on that, at least this year. Jett relied upon for more scoring by his team and finds a way to deliver. Craft has moments of being a real effective jump shooter and scorer, but it's inconsistent and you can see by now that he's just really not a guy who wants to be a scorer. He wants to be a passer and organizer and defender. It's too bad that DeShawn Thomas didn't stick around for his senior year...Ohio St could have been the #1 team but instead he's playing in France after being one of the last players drafted, and Craft doesn't have a go-to guy to send his passes towards. That said, screw Ohio St and I'm glad they're not better lol

Craft also gets a slight nod as the purer point guard; he's averaged at least 4.6 assists every one of his years. Now obviously he's had better scorers to shovel the rock to than Jett, but the kid is a tremendous initiator of his team's attack. His 632 to 283 career assist/to ratio is definitely more impressive than Jett's 359:251. Both do a good job though; both take care of the ball, both make smart plays, both get their teammates involved. Jett has had the stronger senior season in this regard also: he's improved his ratio and per game averages of assists significantly, while Craft has been about career-average. 

I think Jett is having the better final season...but I think Craft is the better player. By a very slim margin. I think that both of them would be outstanding as the 3rd offensive option on their team, whereas both are now playing as more of the #2 guy. I wish both had a little more help, allowing them to play truly 'their' game...but the fact that both are leading their teams to the NCAA tourney yet again shows that they just plain get it done. They are really, really good. Efficient, hard-nosed, leaders who any coach in the country would love to have in their corner. I hope they both stay healthy and finish their careers on a high note.

.........................................................................

Unrelated edit: holy sweet fack boys, tomorrow is a LOADED Saturday

Toledo @ Ohio 

Richmond @ VCU

Oho St @ Wisconsin

Kentucky @ Mizzou

Baylor @ OK State

Memphis @ SMU

Michigan St @ Georgetown

Kansas @ Texas

Clemson @ Florida St

Oklahoma @ Iowa St

Arizona St @ Stanford

Arkansas @ LSU

UMass @ St Joe's

Duke @ Syracuse

Iowa @ Illinois

Boise St @ UNLV

St Mary's @ BYU

Arizona @ California

holy tourney implications


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicely done. Jett to me came in as a 2 with Mike McCall as the point guard, and they really switched roles last year so Jett could come off the bench at both guard spots for another Wisconsin kid (Mitchell) could resume his starting role. As Jett has moved to more of a traditional PG, his assist numbers have gone up. He still turns the ball over a bit too much trying to make the highlight-reel play, but when he stays within himself, he's nasty. Jett doesn't have a huge scorer to pass to, because of the balanced offense SLU runs and the fact he's one of the guys that is asked to score. We still miss Mitchell for his ballhandling and the fact he was the guy that wanted to take the last shot. That is one of my big questions for this team: who takes the shot? Against Wichita State, Jake Barnett had the ball in a key spot...you saw how that worked out. Against Rhode Island, Jett just won the game himself. 

Jim Crews' offense is closer to the Bobby Knight setup than that of Rick Majerus, which means more motion and high post sets instead of constant ball screens. Defensively, Knight and Majerus did most of the same things, so there wasn't a change between the two styles. 

Was the Wisconsin/NW game just really bad shooting by the Badgers?


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Man we just ****ing sucked in that game. It's a balancing act in trying to analyze us right now; are we just having a really rough patch, or are there just huge, glaring problems that somehow we didn't get burned by for three months?

...shit

The horrifying part about the NW game was the lack of offense. We went like 13 minutes without a basket...we had a couple FT's during that stretch, but come on. That's worse than we're used to seeing from the more usual Bo Ryan stand around and launch bad jumpers when the offense hits snags type of teams. It seriously scares the shit out of me that we reverted to that in this past game...with the new rules, we've really had an advantage over people at the FT stripe, and overall we've been shooting more foul shots, and it's been great. That game, we just didn't even try to take it inside. Did not even try. 

If we can't defend the paint, and we can't get ourselves any points in the paint on the other end, well...we're ****ed.

The only individual I'm going to waste time calling out right now is Sam Dekker. Bo wanted him to be a team guy, and he's been. Bo wanted him to open up his game and do things for the greater good. But the fact is that he's a multi-skilled guy who has NBA written all over him and a guy like that needs to have a pair of nuts and take the ball towards the goal when his team is shitting the bed. He NEEDS to find himself a killer instinct. Because there are times when he is just straight up infuriating. 

We need to get this shit figured out.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

The wheels are off


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Refs really seem to be favoring Syracuse in this game, they've shot twice as many free throws and pretty much everything is a foul on Duke in this half


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn they foul Parker out on a phantom offensive foul when he should have been going to the line to tie the game up


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Duke/'Cuse to OT.

This one is going to have an Instant Classic ending.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hood was obviously fouled on that dunk attempt with 12 seconds left in the game


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Diable said:


> Hood was obviously fouled on that dunk attempt with 12 seconds left in the game


You are correct. He got hit. 

I'm not a Duke fan, but they got the shaft.


----------



## ZachS89 (Dec 5, 2013)

Damn that loss hurt Duke was obviously the better team(our two best contributors or the night were fouled out on questionable calls and we still almost won)but i won't be bitter it was an awesome game and i hope that Syracuse stays unbeaten untill they come to Cameron in a few weeks and see who gets the calls there but congrats to them they earned


----------

